# Tomcat findet Java nicht



## Johannes7146 (15. Januar 2009)

```
The type java.lang.Object cannot be resolved. It is indirectly referenced from required .class files
```


Hört sich für mich danach an alsob der Tomcat kein Java kennt oder liege ich da falsch?

 /var/log/tomcat5.5/catalina_2009-01-15.log

```
Using CATALINA_BASE:   /var/lib/tomcat5.5
Using CATALINA_HOME:   /usr/share/tomcat5.5
Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: /var/lib/tomcat5.5/temp
Using JRE_HOME:       /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-4.1-1.4.2.0
Created MBeanServer with ID: arob3f:fpzakp64.0:feucht-froehlich.info:1
15. Jan 09 11:41:39 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener lifecycleEvent
INFO: The Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: /usr/lib/../lib64$
15. Jan 09 11:41:39 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8180
15. Jan 09 11:41:39 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 1692 ms
15. Jan 09 11:41:40 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
15. Jan 09 11:41:40 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.5
15. Jan 09 11:41:40 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost start
INFO: XML validation disabled
15. Jan 09 11:41:40 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: org.apache.webapp.balancer.BalancerFilter: init(): ruleChain: [org.apache.webapp.balancer.RuleChain: [org.apache.webapp.balancer.rules.URLStringMatchR$
15. Jan 09 11:41:43 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: ContextListener: contextInitialized()
15. Jan 09 11:41:43 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: SessionListener: contextInitialized()
15. Jan 09 11:41:43 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: ContextListener: attributeAdded('org.apache.catalina.Registry', 'org.apache.commons.modeler.Registry@53309478')
15. Jan 09 11:41:43 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: ContextListener: attributeAdded('org.apache.catalina.MBeanServer', 'mx4j.server.MX4JMBeanServer@5263eed8')
15. Jan 09 11:41:44 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: ContextListener: contextInitialized()
15. Jan 09 11:41:44 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: SessionListener: contextInitialized()
15. Jan 09 11:41:45 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: ContextListener: attributeAdded('org.apache.catalina.Registry', 'org.apache.commons.modeler.Registry@53309478')
15. Jan 09 11:41:45 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: ContextListener: attributeAdded('org.apache.catalina.MBeanServer', 'mx4j.server.MX4JMBeanServer@5263eed8')
15. Jan 09 11:41:47 org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployWAR
INFO: Deploying web application archive hp.war
15. Jan 09 11:41:48 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8180
15. Jan 09 11:41:48 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
15. Jan 09 11:41:48 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/107  config=null
15. Jan 09 11:41:49 org.apache.catalina.storeconfig.StoreLoader load
INFO: Find registry server-registry.xml at classpath resource
15. Jan 09 11:41:49 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 9394 ms
15. Jan 09 11:42:41 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve invoke
SEVERE: Servlet.service() for servlet jsp threw exception
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP

Generated servlet error:
The type java.lang.Object cannot be resolved. It is indirectly referenced from required .class files


   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.DefaultErrorHandler.javacError(DefaultErrorHandler.java:84)
   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.ErrorDispatcher.javacError(ErrorDispatcher.java:328)
   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.JDTCompiler.generateClass(JDTCompiler.java:414)
   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:297)
   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:276)
   at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:264)
   at org.apache.jasper.JspCompilationContext.compile(JspCompilationContext.java:563)
   at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:305)
   at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
   at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
   at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)
   at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:252)
   at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:173)
   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:213)
   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:178)
   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126)
   at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107)
   at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
   at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:869)
   at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11BaseProtocol.java:664)
   at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:527)
   at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.LeaderFollowerWorkerThread.runIt(LeaderFollowerWorkerThread.java:80)
   at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:684)
   at java.lang.Thread.run(libgcj.so.70)
```


```
java -version
```


```
java version "1.4.2"
gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.2 20061115 (prerelease) (Debian 4.1.1-20)
Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
```

jemand ne idee?


----------

